# New Nintendo 3DS Ambassador Announced for UK



## EvilMakiPR (Jan 6, 2015)

Nintendo of Europe has begun offering select Club Nintendo members a chance to get their hands on a special Ambassador edition of the New Nintendo 3DS. Pre-selected members have been emailed this morning with the opportunity to order the new handheld before it goes on sale to the general public later this year. To claim your special Ambassador edition New Nintendo 3DS, you must place your order with Club Nintendo before 23.59 (BST) on January 12. Nintendo of Europe states the consoles should ship in 3 – 5 working days with delivery continuing until January 23.[prebreak][/prebreak]

_



			For a limited time only, we’re giving you the opportunity to purchase our special New Nintendo 3DS Ambassador Edition bundle – that includes exclusive Ambassador Cover Plates (which won’t be available anywhere else), a charging cradle, and a set of Super Smash Bros. cover plates, too! If you’d like to purchase it, you only have until 23:59 (UK time) on January 12th 2015 to take advantage of this offer.
		
Click to expand...

_


> _Here’s what’s in the special bundle:_
> 
> _New Nintendo 3DS (White) which comes with an exclusive Ambassador Edition Cover Plate (Back), New Nintendo 3DS stylus, 4 GB microSDHC memory card, AR Cards, Quick-Start Guide, Operations Manual._
> _The exclusive Ambassador Edition Cover Plate (Front)._
> ...






 
Source

UPDATE

Nintendo is also Discontinuing the Original 3DS model on US and UK.
Source


UPDATE 2

Lucky Nintendo Fans Are Already Receiving New 3DS Ambassador Editions


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 6, 2015)

A lot of UK Nintendo fans are annoyed that they can't access this for some reason.

Also, here you go, a non-shitty compressed image:


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jan 6, 2015)

I also read somewhere that there was gonna be a Nintendo Direct tomorrow


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 6, 2015)

Here's how one can access the New 3DS Ambassador Edition:



> Nintendo has declined to clarify how it selected Club Nintendo members for this promotion, providing the following statement to Eurogamer.
> 
> The New Nintendo 3DS Ambassador offer is by email invitation only for selected Club Nintendo members in Europe only who fulfil a certain criteria.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...3ds_to_select_club_nintendo_members_right_now

Well, let's just say if you got the email then that's about how.


----------



## Arras (Jan 6, 2015)

So depending on how limited this is, you probably want to take this offer because those plates will probably become a big collector's item. Got it.


----------



## Harsky (Jan 6, 2015)

No email for me. I guess buying and registering 3DS games isn't enough.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 6, 2015)

Arras said:


> So depending on how limited this is, you probably want to take this offer because those plates will probably become a big collector's item. Got it.


 
If the price was £149.99 I'd go for it. I'm not a big 3DS fan so I'm skipping it even though I'm one of the selected who's able to purchase if I wanted.


----------



## Issac (Jan 6, 2015)

Damn I'd want one, but an XL model 

So this sucks in many ways for me. 
1: Not selected to buy one
2: Maybe not even able to be selected since this probably is for UK only (as well as Sweden isn't part of Nintendo of Europe)
3: I want an XL model 

hah  First world problems


----------



## Vappy (Jan 6, 2015)

It'll almost certainly release at the same time as the standard retail models, so the only thing you're missing out on is the faceplates.

And I suppose it's a given that these will release with FW 9.3 or higher.


----------



## ibis_87 (Jan 6, 2015)

It's not UK only. The promo is live here in Russia as well (quite surprisingly, considering the very low popularity of Nintendo over here), and I even got the invitation. Not really sure if I should bite though, as I now have a Zelda Limited Edition 3DS XL I'm fairly happy with. For me the question is if there are going to be exclusive titles like that Xenoblade port.


----------



## ibis_87 (Jan 6, 2015)

Vappy said:


> It'll almost certainly release at the same time as the standard retail models, so the only thing you're missing out on is the faceplates.
> 
> And I suppose it's a given that these will release with FW 9.3 or higher.


 

Emm, in my invitation it's stated clearly Ambassadors will have a chance to buy it earlier than everybody else.


----------



## Issac (Jan 6, 2015)

Alright, then it's probably locked to the countries that are part of Nintendo of Europe. (Like Russia and South Africa  )


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a New 3DS with the original ambassador games on it.

How much is that shiz worth?


----------



## ibis_87 (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow, It's actually cheaper in Russia. With all those recent exchange rate shocks, 1 GBP is 93,35 RUR as of today, so math says it should cost 17 163 RUR, while the price in my invitation is 14 199 RUR.


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah, i'm selected in ambassador program


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 6, 2015)

I m super unlucky... Buying a Ton of Games and having all Consoles from Nintendo makes you not loyal  it seems... (Well At least i m ambassador anyway do i have The gba Games At least)


----------



## Nylxe (Jan 6, 2015)

Here in Portugal people started receiving emails this morning. The price is 200 euros. 170 for the console and 10 for each of the extras.


----------



## Willemoke (Jan 6, 2015)

I've gotten an invite, though it won't accept my credit card for some odd reason


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 6, 2015)

A contest where if selected you have to pay for your prize? Shallow


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 6, 2015)

nothing to see on Nintendo Benelux :/

[EDIT]
Nevermind, found the e-mail 
Damned i can only pay by VISA/Mastercard :/
I don't have that, think i need to get myself a prepaid visa cart! :/

Wel that's for tomorrow then, have to wait till then to buy it


----------



## Ashtonx (Jan 6, 2015)

Issac said:


> Alright, then it's probably locked to the countries that are part of Nintendo of Europe. (Like Russia and South Africa  )


 
I think i just understood why nintendo sucks so much onlne.. or rather vice versa, why there's no nintendo in my country... actually that kind of makes sense, polish players are pretty much more demanding, i'm guessing same goes for russia it's jus that the country is so large to make up for small interest.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 6, 2015)

Ashtonx said:


> I think i just understood why nintendo sucks so much onlne.. or rather vice versa, why there's no nintendo in my country... actually that kind of makes sense, polish players are pretty much more demanding, i'm guessing same goes for russia it's jus that the country is so large to make up for small interest.


It sucks for sure but I guess its all money and Nintendo probably doesn't make much money from eastern euro countries (or they could but are to dumb to try)


----------



## Ashtonx (Jan 6, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> It sucks for sure but I guess its all money and Nintendo probably doesn't make much money from eastern euro countries (or they could but are to dumb to try)


 
I'm quite sure they would, after all microsoft, sony, electronic arts are doing here very well... actually i'm still amazed how easily ea managed to get onto our market, especially since situation in country was much worse when they came in, and games were only entering mainstream back then... even morse after witnessing many companies who tried to enter our market and failing miserably at that time...

Anyway, polish gamers were quite spoiled by cdprojekt ;P

Funny thing is that i didn't even know nintendo tried to enter our market until after they quit, i think that makes a good point about their 'efforts' here...


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 6, 2015)

Ashtonx said:


> I'm quite sure they would, after all microsoft, sony, electronic arts are doing here very well... actually i'm still amazed how easily ea managed to get onto our market, especially since situation in country was much worse when they came in, and games were only entering mainstream back then... even morse after witnessing many companies who tried to enter our market and failing miserably at that time...
> 
> Anyway, polish gamers were quite spoiled by cdprojekt ;P
> 
> Funny thing is that i didn't even know nintendo tried to enter our market until after they quit, i think that makes a good point about their 'efforts' here...


Considering it took like 15 years or so for Nintendo to target the west (even tho it still doesn't really) it doesn't surprise me about eastern euro


----------



## Ashtonx (Jan 6, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Considering it took like 15 years or so for Nintendo to target the west (even tho it still doesn't really) it doesn't surprise me about eastern euro


 

Well to be honest i wouldn't give n any chances here unless they'll do a reasonable online service and sell games at reasonable prices. I mean their handheld games here are in the same price range as ps4/xbone games...


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 6, 2015)

Ashtonx said:


> Well to be honest i wouldn't give n any chances here unless they'll do a reasonable online service and sell games at reasonable prices. I mean their handheld games here are in the same price range as ps4/xbone games...


 
Wow, that's bad.

Sometimes it's better to import from another European country as the games are cheaper.


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 6, 2015)

Bought 

héhé, Asked the wife nice and she gave her visa without complains (cause she knows i would buy one anyway sooner or later


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 6, 2015)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> I have a New 3DS with the original ambassador games on it.
> 
> How much is that shiz worth?


 

Wait till i transfer my 3DS XL to that one, New 3DS Ambasador with Original 3DS amabasador games and certificate on 
+ I also got a T-Shirt in package (never did open it) with Number 0011 on for registering the 3DS, the where limited to

Wonder what that will be worth :in 20 years 

[EDIT]
Sorry for the double post :/ my bad!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 6, 2015)

DjoeN said:


> Wait till i transfer my 3DS XL to that one, New 3DS Ambasador with Original 3DS amabasador games and certificate on
> + I also got a T-Shirt in package (never did open it) with Number 0011 on for registering the 3DS, the where limited to
> 
> Wonder what that will be worth :in 20 years
> ...


Probably twice the price it is now depending on how many were made


----------



## tbb043 (Jan 6, 2015)

voddy said:


> I m super unlucky... Buying a Ton of Games and having all Consoles from Nintendo makes you not loyal  it seems... (Well At least i m ambassador anyway do i have The gba Games At least)



Judging by the flag in your profile, you're in America. This promotion is in Europe.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 6, 2015)

oh, well my account is europe and all the games are from europe too^^ so its really a shame :x sorry for the trouble


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 6, 2015)

Dam all the usual places are suddenly posting articles about the US cancelling the original 3DS and 3DS Xl. A 4th of them's source?, gbatemp lol


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 6, 2015)

I will pass on this.
Intending on buying one with capture board installed.
Rather buy N3DS directly from the capture board sellers


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 6, 2015)

Would I be an asshole to sell my aqua blue 3ds at $400.00 (still not doubled the original price), once I buy a new 3d and transfer my games over to said new unit?

I mean I still have the original box, paperwork and even the never really used AR cards to go with it! Plus the color was discontinued nearly 9 months ago


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 6, 2015)

chartube12 said:


> Would I be an asshole to sell my aqua blue 3ds at $400.00 (still not doubled the original price), once I buy a new 3d and transfer my games over to said new unit?


An asshole and a rich man!


----------



## KingBlank (Jan 6, 2015)

chartube12 said:


> Would I be an asshole to sell my aqua blue 3ds at $400.00 (still not doubled the original price), once I buy a new 3d and transfer my games over to said new unit?
> 
> I mean I still have the original box, paperwork and even the never really used AR cards to go with it! Plus the color was discontinued nearly 9 months ago


 
Eh, I sold mine for $250 NZD


----------



## bytor (Jan 6, 2015)

I got an invite but I can't log into my account to buy the bloody thing for some reason. Says my email address isn't linked to an account. I have no problems logging into my Club Nintendo account though. Very odd. I even changed my email address and password for my Club Nintendo account but still no dice.

A mate of mine texted me and told me they're going for 400 quid on eBay, which is crazy.


----------



## BvanBart (Jan 6, 2015)

DjoeN said:


> nothing to see on Nintendo Benelux :/
> 
> [EDIT]
> Nevermind, found the e-mail
> ...


 

You should get one from the Bijenkorf. It's only 25 ear a year and you even collect rewards by buying stuff.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jan 6, 2015)

Nevermind


----------



## Willemoke (Jan 6, 2015)

It finally accepted the credit card, had to pay a total of 205 euros ( You have to pay shipping as well)


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 6, 2015)

Willemoke said:


> It finally accepted the credit card, had to pay a total of 205 euros ( You have to pay shipping as well)


 

Yupz is correct €205 it was for Belgium to.
Did you recieve a confirmation mail about your order? (I did not)
No estimate shipping time to be found etc...
So i wonder how long we have to wait before the start shipping it out.


----------



## Mushkin (Jan 6, 2015)

I got mine 205€ here in Portugal as well
They ship after the 12 of January, or ship immediate after we buy?
can't wait to get my hands on her

i received the confirmation email


----------



## bytor (Jan 6, 2015)

Got my problem sorted out. It turns out that you need to sign in with your Club Nintendo account to see the web page with the details and the Buy button and you have to create a new account to buy the thing. Wish I had worked that out before 9 otherwise I'd be getting it tomorrow. Paid for next day delivery so I'll get it the day after tomorrow.

Would be great if those of you getting it tomorrow (particularly those of you living in the UK!) could let us all know in advance what firmware is on the things please!


----------



## Willemoke (Jan 6, 2015)

DjoeN said:


> Yupz is correct €205 it was for Belgium to.
> Did you recieve a confirmation mail about your order? (I did not)
> No estimate shipping time to be found etc...
> So i wonder how long we have to wait before the start shipping it out.


 


I Have yet to receive any confirmation e-mail. It stated that delivery could take up to 7 work days.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 7, 2015)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Loopy got stuck with the original 3DS didnt even released one for the XL. Katsukity on the other hand is already working on it. So tberes only 1 Capture Card seller that will make one. And you can buy it now and when it get released you can send yours


 

Why did you quote me with something completely unrelated to what I posted!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thinking of selling my 2DS and get this one although I don't really give it much use I dunno...  I'm more of a Wii U gamer than a 3DS so I don't know if I should.

The 2DS has the firmware 9.2.0-20E which I think is what the flashcarts allow up to in order to play backup/pirate games.

Perhaps I'd buy this New 3DS and then figure out what to do with the 2DS.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jan 7, 2015)

chartube12 said:


> Why did you quote me with something completely unrelated to what I posted!


Sorry 




ShawnTRods said:


> I will pass on this.
> Intending on buying one with capture board installed.
> Rather buy N3DS directly from the capture board sellers


 Loopy got stuck with the original 3DS didnt even released one for the XL. Katsukity on the other hand is already working on it.  So tberes only 1 Capture Card seller that will make one. And you can buy it now and when it get released you can send yours


----------



## xdarkmario (Jan 7, 2015)

aaaannndd now im pissed! wheres the US ver? i would love to give nintendo money! whats the matter nintendo dont like money?!


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 7, 2015)

Iv got the email but i dont think im going to get it, The price is still too high for what is essentially a slight upgrade. Yes the 3D improvement is good but for me it isnt needed, the only game i want to buy this year is monster hunter 4G and i played 3U perfectly fine with 1 analog. Also for what its worth, i bought my original 3DS on launch with the original ambassador programme so that might be how they are pick/choosing people?


----------



## Nylxe (Jan 7, 2015)

Many ambassadors of the original 3ds haven't received the email.


----------



## eriol33 (Jan 7, 2015)

so, what is the difference between this model with the other model other than an inflated price?


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 7, 2015)

the should have made the ambasador New 3DS a New 3DS XL!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 7, 2015)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Loopy got stuck with the original 3DS didnt even released one for the XL. Katsukity on the other hand is already working on it. So tberes only 1 Capture Card seller that will make one. And you can buy it now and when it get released you can send yours


 
I know what to do. I am not bothered sending over to Katsukity.
Had enough issues with that. So just buying straight up with the board installed


----------



## ieatpixels (Jan 7, 2015)

Woah, that price tag.
That's $338 Australian dollars. The normal New 3DS here costs around $197.
That price is unjust and definitely not worth it. I'm sure we'll get better looking limited edition cover plates before the end of the N3DS's life cycle so this isn't even a good collector's item.

It's funny that they're giving this to what they consider to be early adopters, though the real ambassadors would have imported one already.

I wonder if it has an AC adapter included?
It would be pretty crazy to include extra things like the charging cradle & smash bros cover plates without the essential AC adapter.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 7, 2015)

ieatpixels said:


> Woah, that price tag.
> That's $338 Australian dollars. The normal New 3DS here costs around $197.
> That price is unjust and definitely not worth it. I'm sure we'll get better looking limited edition cover plates before the end of the N3DS's life cycle so this isn't even a good collector's item.
> 
> ...


 
UK prices are always higher, plus its sort of like a "limited edition" for now, so even higher price.
No chargers are included.


----------



## prowler (Jan 7, 2015)

i don't see why people get miffed about the ac charger. if you have a 3DS you'll likely have one, no?

if you need one it's only a tenner and with proper care lasts for ages.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 7, 2015)

prowler said:


> i don't see why people get miffed about the ac charger. if you have a 3DS you'll likely have one, no?
> 
> if you need one it's only a tenner and with proper care lasts for ages.


 
Its gonna be a lot of peoples first console 

Personally, I still have the first charger of my original black 3ds since launch.


----------



## DCG (Jan 7, 2015)

no mail for me :/
Was thinking of getting one, as my zelda 3Ds (not XL one) is getting scratches on the screen and a piece of the directional pad chipped off... (even though I've been extremely careful with it...)

I'm planning on keeping the zelda one on 9.3 for a gateway and then using the new 3Ds as my main unit.


----------



## Arras (Jan 7, 2015)

prowler said:


> i don't see why people get miffed about the ac charger. if you have a 3DS you'll likely have one, no?
> 
> if you need one it's only a tenner and with proper care lasts for ages.


 
yes but you don't need the old 3DS if you get a new one. Good luck selling the old one without a charger.


----------



## prowler (Jan 7, 2015)

Arras said:


> yes but you don't need the old 3DS if you get a new one. Good luck selling the old one without a charger.


A charger has never been included with a 3DS XL so it's not necessary to include one for resale. OG 3DS aren't worth a lot of money now so no point in selling it, you'll need to keep hold of it anyway until you get a New 3DS for system transfer.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 7, 2015)

prowler said:


> A charger has never been included with a 3DS so it's not necessary to include one for resale.


 

Maybe in other countries but in NA it's a silly law where all electronics must come with a power cable. I say silly because the regulation is now outdated. It is a waste of natural resources to keep manufacturing power cables. portable devices should be standardized by law to all use micro USB now or the soon to be released USB Type C. This way cables are an optional small price. Already have one from a broken or now useless device, well then you can buy your new portable without one.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jan 7, 2015)

*Lucky Nintendo Fans Are Already Receiving New 3DS Ambassador Editions*


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 7, 2015)

I got a 4 multi changing cable
- GBA SP
- DS / DS Lite
- DSi (XL)
- 3DS (XL)

Very handy there located everywhere in the house, i can charge wherever/whatever i want with those
As far as collectors edition goes for that price, there one of a kind and will always be looked for, the value stays high for resale later if that ever comes to mind.


----------



## Muskusrat (Jan 7, 2015)

On what firmware version are these 3DS


----------



## RetroVortex (Jan 7, 2015)

Muskusrat said:


> On what firmware version are these 3DS


9.0.0

Not that I would know or anything...


----------



## bytor (Jan 7, 2015)

Mine's on its way!!! Will get it tomorrow!

Is there any way to transfer stuff from my old 3DS to my New 3DS without updating both consoles..? My old 3DS is 7.2 and my New 3DS is going to be 9.0 but I've downloaded the PDF with instructions on how to do it and it says that both consoles need to be updated to the latest firmware...which obviously isn't an option lol

Anyone got any ideas.. ?


----------



## Dark-Sider (Jan 7, 2015)

Does the ambassador edition come with ambassador games installed? First thought so because of the name but then I realized it's nowhere stated!


----------



## bytor (Jan 7, 2015)

Dark-Sider said:


> Does the ambassador edition come with ambassador games installed? First thought so because of the name but then I realized it's nowhere stated!


 
Nope, no software included at all as far as I know. But then with a Gateway flashcart and a New 3DS Ambassador Bundle on firmware 9.0, who needs software installed lol


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 8, 2015)

Call me a scalper if you will but I bought one purposefully just to sell it on eBay as they're going from £280+ and that's a chance I don't wanna miss out!


----------



## heartgold (Jan 8, 2015)

I didn't get an email soo....

I contacted Nintendo UK, they have forwarded my Club Nintendo details on the list, if there's any stock left I may get an invite. 

With a little luck.


----------



## duwen (Jan 8, 2015)

I'd be intrigued to know what the criteria is for being included in the offer, as well as how many offer's they've mailed out.
As a Club Nintendo member since it first launched (when was that? original GBA? I've certainly been registering products with Club Nintendo for at least 12 years), and a 'day one' purchaser of every Nintendo console/handheld since the original GB (including multiple versions of GB/GBC/GBA/NDS - excepting the WiiU, which I will get eventually), not to mention being a current 'Ambassador'; it does seem bizarre that I haven't received the email


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 8, 2015)

duwen said:


> I'd be intrigued to know what the criteria is for being included in the offer, as well as how many offer's they've mailed out.
> As a Club Nintendo member since it first launched (when was that? original GBA? I've certainly been registering products with Club Nintendo for at least 12 years), and a 'day one' purchaser of every Nintendo console/handheld since the original GB (including multiple versions of GB/GBC/GBA/NDS - excepting the WiiU, which I will get eventually), not to mention being a current 'Ambassador'; it does seem bizarre that I haven't received the email


 
As nintendo has stated, Being a 3DS ambasador has nothing to do with the selection for the new ambasador program, there are other critera the're looking at and the won't tell what critera or how the did the selection.

But i know i have been a club nintendo member from start in Europe and registered all my Nintendo consoles and i register all my games where a codecard in is.
I regulary trade in my Nintendo points and take action in every promo Nintendo makes when possible (ok i missed one free game cause the mail was filtered and was in my spam folder (i noticed to late) , i even got to there Nintendo summer tour once when it's in the neighbourhood and take my 3DS on a regular base with me outdoors. (you never know who you run into) 

We will never know how Nintendo picks the person to be an ambasador.


----------



## badbob (Jan 9, 2015)

I only got the email an hour ago, so there is still chance for people who haven't got an email yet!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 9, 2015)

badbob said:


> I only got the email an hour ago, so there is still chance for people who haven't got an email yet!


 
did you buy yours?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 9, 2015)

Mine should arrive by Jan 14.


badbob said:


> I only got the email an hour ago, so there is still chance for people who haven't got an email yet!


 
Hurry as it only lasts until Jan 12.


----------



## DCG (Jan 9, 2015)

heartgold said:


> I didn't get an email soo....
> 
> I contacted Nintendo UK, they have forwarded my Club Nintendo details on the list, if there's any stock left I may get an invite.
> 
> With a little luck.


 
I e-mailed Nintendo as well and got reply a moment ago with a link to the page 
Though I'm going to keep this unit for myself and am not going to sell it.

I'm going to get a screen protector for this one before I'm going to open the box though.


----------



## badbob (Jan 9, 2015)

ShawnTRods said:


> did you buy yours?


 
Yep!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 9, 2015)

badbob said:


> Yep!


 
GREAT! Means they still got some in stock


----------



## heartgold (Jan 9, 2015)

DCG said:


> I e-mailed Nintendo as well and got reply a moment ago with a link to the page
> Though I'm going to keep this unit for myself and am not going to sell it.
> 
> I'm going to get a screen protector for this one before I'm going to open the box though.


 
Lol me too!!! 

What special requirement after all? I didn't get an email at first, contacted them and they included me as well.

I can't wait to order one.


----------



## Willemoke (Jan 9, 2015)

Did anyone get any conformation email? I didn't get any and I know someone who did receive it when he bought it today... Should I worry?


----------



## DCG (Jan 9, 2015)

heartgold
I don't know XD
I'm just happy a unit is getting shipped to me 
Did you send them the e-mail address that's linked to your club nintendo account? (I contacted them with an other e-mail, as I don't personally own the club nintendo account e-mail I'm using (more or less a family e-mail address)).

Willemoke
I did indeed get a confirmation within 2 minutes after ordering it.


----------



## Willemoke (Jan 9, 2015)

Sigh, next time I'll just wait a few days when they are having problems with their servers...


----------



## prowler (Jan 9, 2015)

i love that the USA are the last to get it, now they know how we feel.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 10, 2015)

prowler said:


> i love that the USA are the last to get it, now they know how we feel.


 
Kinda makes up for the lack of that awesome Zelda figure.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 10, 2015)

Just got my second email to buy it...
No money at the moment plus I am not interested right now.


If anyone wants me to buy it for them, I would be more than happy to do so.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 10, 2015)

I just got it a couple mins and g'dang! What a fancy packaging it came with!

It sure looks premium enough for a Nintendo product. Nintendo could've included a copy of Smash 3DS considering it comes with the Smash 3DS Plates.


----------



## DCG (Jan 10, 2015)

pics or it didn't happen 

One question for verification purpose.
A 3Ds XL screenprotector will fit the ambassador 3Ds?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 10, 2015)

I'll be putting it up for sale the upcoming week on eBay (with my 2DS, DS games, 3DS games, etc).


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 10, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I'll be putting it up for sale the upcoming week on eBay (with my 2DS, DS games, 3DS games, etc).


 
just wondering, how much are you going to sell it for?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 10, 2015)

ShawnTRods said:


> just wondering, how much are you going to sell it for?


 
I'm still thinking about what price I'll be going with.


----------



## Nylxe (Jan 10, 2015)

DCG said:


> pics or it didn't happen
> 
> One question for verification purpose.
> A 3Ds XL screenprotector will fit the ambassador 3Ds?



No.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 10, 2015)

So the New 3DS XL screen is the same as the Old 3DS XL and unfortunately the coloured buttons are only for the white edition.

I still think Nintendo should've gone with "Super 3DS" as a reference to the SNES.


----------



## Nylxe (Jan 10, 2015)

The coloured buttons are for the black one too. They are only available on the new 3ds.  





The letters on the buttons on the new XL are coloured.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 10, 2015)

Awesome.

I must've seen pics before the official New 3DS XL were out because at that time they weren't coloured.

Hopefully I'll sell off my 2DS+3DS pack during the next week as I don't want to keep it for too long.


----------



## DCG (Jan 11, 2015)

Nylxe
Yea, I got confirmation of that from someone else as well :/
Might order a Hori 3Ds XL screen protector and cut those down to the right size...
I don't think that would hurt the protector :/


----------



## Nylxe (Jan 11, 2015)

I see no problem in cutting them. Or you can wait for them to launch protectors for the new 3ds. Shouldn't take long.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 11, 2015)

I can't wait for the rumored Nintendo Direct on the 25th to reveal the official NA release date. I hope they don't make us wait for the Japan launch anniversary for the Original Nintendo 3DS as rumored.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 11, 2015)

So, mine is apparently coming tomorrow.

Jumping from a 3DS XL to New 3DS, I hope the screen size doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## DCG (Jan 12, 2015)

heartgold
Where can you find out when it's being delivered?


----------



## heartgold (Jan 12, 2015)

DCG said:


> heartgold
> Where can you find out when it's being delivered?


They email you a tracking number after it's been dispatched.


----------



## DCG (Jan 12, 2015)

heartgold
Ah, alright.

Hmmm, since you ordered a day before me that could mean I could receive a e-mail later on today (hopefully)


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 12, 2015)

I recieved my 3DS Ambasador today.

There is no registration card with a code in it to claim Club Nintendo points?
Is it with everybody so?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 12, 2015)

DjoeN said:


> I recieved my 3DS Ambasador today.
> 
> There is no registration card with a code in it to claim Club Nintendo points?
> Is it with everybody so?


 
I think you get your Nintendo Points from the New 3DS when you make a new account or something. It's how it works on Wii U.


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 12, 2015)

ok, thanks, i don't make a new account i will migrate everything from my 3ds xl to it


----------



## Willemoke (Jan 12, 2015)

Just got mine today! 

I also noticed that there wasn't a club nintendo star card in there. I also noticed that nintendo has an ongoing promotion. Registering Pokémon Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire or smash bros + a 2ds, 3ds or 3ds XL console gives you the right to download a free game.

I send out an e-mail this evening, hoping that my N3ds purchuse will also count towards this promotion, I already registered my Smash and Pokemon OR.


----------



## Mushkin (Jan 14, 2015)

Got mine today  now the only missing to arrive is the ps4 20th anniversary


----------



## DCG (Jan 16, 2015)

Got mine in yesterday.
Went to get some 3Ds XL screen protectors and accidentally got two doublepacks...
Ended up fucking the first protector up quite hard.. I tried cutting it with a really sharp knife, didn't work that well and went off course.
The second one I cut with one of those paper cutters (which neatly align the paper). The touch screen was a tad too small in the width and the top screen was just really too small...
For the third one I used the "upper" layer of the second screen protector and made small adjustments by hand, this one ended up being fine 

Only 2/3 airbubbles and one dust particle, so I'd call it a success, as the are invisible during use.

Tip for other people wanting to do this.
Also get a sharp knife (carpet cutter, or a stanly knife) with replaceable blades and use it to cut small edges off near the corners, to get the same rounding as the screen itself (cut it before placing it on the 3Ds.....).
For the best result I noted that pressing the knife down worked better than "pulling" it over the protector.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 16, 2015)

DCG said:


> Got mine in yesterday.
> Went to get some 3Ds XL screen protectors and accidentally got two doublepacks...
> Ended up fucking the first protector up quite hard.. I tried cutting it with a really sharp knife, didn't work that well and went off course.
> The second one I cut with one of those paper cutters (which neatly align the paper). The touch screen was a tad too small in the width and the top screen was just really too small...
> ...


 

Wouldn't it have been much easier to buy an universal screen protector (and cheaper too), they usually bring size charts which you can use to measure and cut as necessary.


----------



## DCG (Jan 19, 2015)

Skelletonike
Hmmm, haven't seen those around here :s
But 6 euro's for a double pack isn't really expensive either 

I have to say, where the 3D of the original 3DS was flawed (slight ghosting and easy to get out of the sweet spot), the New 3DS fixes those issues rather nicely 
Only downside is the use of 3D still causes slowdowns in certain games... (mostly played LoZ: a link between worlds and ORAS lately). But that's something that also happened with the old 3DS, so it's not something the new 3DS would easily be able to fix :/


----------



## DCG (Jan 22, 2015)

Lol, noticed some ghosting during the final scene's in "A link between worlds".
The odd part was, that it were only a couple of objects that had it and a object right next to it wouldn't have the ghosting. This led me to believe that it's probably some coding error, instead of an issue with the screen


----------

